# How the !!*#>*!!*@#*!! do you fold up lightboxes



## angboy (Jan 16, 2006)

I bought one of those lightboxes to see if I could take better pix. Like most everything, I think, I'll try this myself and see if I can follow the directions and make it work, before I ask anyone for help. In trying to put together my grinder, that worked as far as step one when I couldn't figure out which hex nut to use  and had to wait to solicit [:X][:X] (male) help. So maybe I should have known my track record isn't so great.... 

So last night I thought I'd use this lightbox. Took it out and quickly decided it was too late at night to work on figuring it out and what the heck, I'd take pictures without it. The problem came in trying to get the darn thing back into the pouch it came in. I twisted it this way and that and could never get it back into a circle like it needs to be in. I finally gave up last night, put it on the kitchen counter and thought maybe in the morning I'd have a fresh perspective and be able to do it. Didn't happen this morning or this afternoon when again I tried to get the darn thing folded up.

Anybody have any easy instructions on how to accomplish this near impossible feat? I know it'll probably be hard to write out instructions (it came with picture instructions of how to use it, would have been nice if they'd included pictures on how to fold it up!). If all else fails, anybody willing to come to my house and fold it up (every time I use it, that is)?


----------



## JimGo (Jan 16, 2006)

Angela,
I didn't find instructions, but I managed to pack mine up.  All you have to do is pick a side (in this example, the left), and push both supports from that side in toward the opposite side.  So, for example, push each of the left-hand supports over to the right-hand side.  The whole thing will start to twist into a circle, and it quickly takes on the appropriate shape to fit into the container.

If that doesn't make sense, let me know and I'll try to take some pictures of the process.  My laptop is down, so it may take a few days before I can get to them, but "ll take 'em for ya.


----------



## driften (Jan 16, 2006)

It might help to know which lightbox you have..... The process could be diffrent for diffrent types and brands.


----------



## angboy (Jan 16, 2006)

Jim, pictures would be great! I think I understood what you were describing, but when I tried to do it, I still wasn't able to get the darn thing folded up. I'm not sure why this is presenting such a challenge to me!

The one I bought was this ebay item:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7578335335&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## Dario (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks like folding this is similar to some car windshield sunshades.  I know people up north probably don't know what I am referring to [][]

Anyway...it can really be tricky but once you got it...it is really easy.  I wish I can go there to show and help you but geographically...it is not possible.  Looks like the size is small enough anyway...why don't you just let it up permanently?  Only problem I see is, it possibly getting dirty.

BTW, that sure looks like a great deal!!! [:0]  Can you give us a review and let us know if it is worth the shipping? [}][]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow, that's a great deal Angela!  I paid about $30 for mine, including shipping.  Mine is slightly different from yours, but very similar.  I'll try to get the pics set up as soon as possible.  Would you call Best Buy for me and tell them to hurry up with the repair of my laptop? []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 17, 2006)

Mine stays open all the time! LOL[!][][]


----------



## SC-Wayne (Jan 17, 2006)

Almost all of these fold up the same way. Try this web site - http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/Folding-the-cube.htm. 

Wayne


----------



## Ligget (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the link Wayne, my wife can get our dining-room back now! LOL[][]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

Yup, that is almost exactly what I did Wayne, thanks!  Angela, what I was describing is illustrated on this page: http://www.tabletopstudio.com/documents/EZcubefolding2.htm


----------



## Chuck Key (Jan 17, 2006)

Angela, use the same technique that you have been using to fold your bandsaw blades.

Chuckie


----------



## angboy (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the input. I FINALLY managed to conquer this dang thing. I had tried over the last couple of days and still hadn't been able to do it. I was saying to myself, jeez, you have a Ph.D. and can't fold up a lightbox?

But tonight, when I was about ready to just say I'd leave it sitting flat in my pantry, I got it done! I followed the young boy's pictures on the link that was posted. I had previously managed to get it to where it was flat. Following his pix, I still couldn't do it, and now it wasn't even flat again! But somehow, on what was going to be my very last try, I finally got it. Didn't fit back in the pouch quite as nicely as it had come, but it's in there. Of course I'll probably never be able to do it again!

And Chuck, I know so little that I thought maybe your advice about the bandsaw blade was a joke! A friend told me that it wasn't though. So when I finally get off my butt and order my bandsaw, now I'll have a headstart on being able to fold up a bandsaw blade. I have a feeling though that that could still be dangerous for me to try to accomplish!


----------



## Dario (Jan 21, 2006)

Congratulations...folding that thing sure can be a challenge.

One word of advise...do not try folding a bandsaw blade without heavy cut-proof gloves.  I personally don't fold them back as they came in...just pinch the middle together then fold both rounded ends together forming a smaller circle or peach shaped thing and tie it with twist ties.  It then go in a box...usually the same box they arrived in (USPS flat rate box...the longer one).

I just hate the feeling when that blade springs and had a few too close for comfort of those (avn happen while folding or opening a blade).  Now after removing the ties...I just throw the blade to the lawn and let it spring open...far from me  []


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 21, 2006)

Angela, when you get to bandsaw blades take a look at this video http://www.newwoodworker.com/coilbsblde.html There's a better video around for folding bs blades but I can't find it. After a few times it's real easy but I still wear gloves []


----------



## MDWine (Jan 21, 2006)

The bandsaw-blade-technique is the best analogy I've heard yet... if you have a bandsaw and blades. []

Don't worry Angela, it'll get easier!


----------

